# Emerge Download aller Dateien vor Compilierung

## Altanos

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit emerge alle Dateien die für die Installation gebraucht werden zuerst herunterzuladen und danach die Compilierung zu starten? Ich würde gerne KDE installieren aber nicht die ganze Zeit online bleiben.

Vielen Dank

Chris

----------

## mb

hi...

```

emerge kde --fetchonly

[go offline]

emerge kde

```

#mb

ps: zwischen dem download und dem kompilieren solltest du keine emerge rsync mehr ausführen, weil sonst u.u. sich programmversionen ändernLast edited by mb on Fri Jul 19, 2002 7:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Larde

```

       --fetchonly (-f short option)

              Instead of doing any package building, just perform fetches for

              all packages (main package as well as all dependencies.)

```

Also sollte ein "emerge -f kde" die Pakete holen, um danach mit "emerge kde" alles zu kompilieren.  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Larde.

edit: Ah, Du warst einen Tick schneller, aber selbe Minute!  :Smile: 

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

Danke für die Tips  :Wink: 

CU

Chris

----------

## lutzlustig

Ich würde gerne Gentoo komplett downloaden und dann später auf einen beliebigen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?

Ciao

----------

## fghellar

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8476

----------

